# How do you do this??



## Robert_1985 (7 mo ago)

I apologize in advance because I know this is sort of a dumb question. 😀.

but. When I was a kid my parents would always pretend to crack an egg on my head with their hand. And for whatever reason I cannot figure it out with my kids.

so how do you pretend to crack an egg on your child’s head with your hand? Thank you, I know this might seem like a ridiculous question but I literally can’t figure out how to do it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Never heard of this.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

You tap them lightly on the head and then immediately, with the tips of your fingers in light contact, start opening up your hand with the finger tips spreading out. First time I did it on one of my grandchildren, he thought it was real.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

You can't figure out how to trick your children, but you want them to master tic tac toe and uno at age 4? 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------

